# GENERAL FORUM > IN THE NEWS >  Schwarzenegger: No Regrets About Steroids

## LuvMuhRoids

SACRAMENTO, Calif. - Gov. Arnold Schwarzenegger (news - web sites), who has acknowledged using steroids during his years as a champion body builder, said he doesn't regret using the performance-enhancing drugs. 


AP Photo 

AFP *Slideshow:* Arnold Schwarzenegger


In an interview to be broadcast Sunday, Schwarzenegger told ABC's George Stephanopoulos, "I have no regrets about it, because at that time, it was something new that came on the market, and we went to the doctor and did it under doctors' supervision." 



Schwarzenegger has acknowledged taking steroids , but pointed out that they were legal at the time. 



"We were experimenting with it. It was a new thing. So you can't roll the clock back and say, 'Now I would change my mind on this,'" he said, according to an excerpt posted on abcnews.com. 

The former seven-time Mr. Olympia said he would not encourage drug use because it sent the wrong message to children. But he said he had no problem with athletes taking nutritional supplements and other legal substances to improve their performance.

----------


## Jantzen4k

i saw parts of that on espn. good for him!

----------


## AustrianOAK14

back then like arnie said they were taken care of by the doctors and were on low dosage cycles

----------


## 511220

> back then like arnie said they were taken care of by the doctors and were on low dosage cycles


Low dose cycles? Well that is certainly counterintuitive to the consensus here at AR...

 :Light bulb:  

511220

----------


## El Jugo Buen0

my urologist was actually involved in treating arnold, she said at one point he was sterile and had a chance of never being able to have children.

----------


## O.T

It's nice to see that he used them and got him where he is today and he did not bash them like so many other ppl would have or discredit them.

----------


## Ranger5

Arnold rocks. A true no bullshit type of guy!!!

----------


## colossus1

> my urologist was actually involved in treating arnold, she said at one point he was sterile and had a chance of never being able to have children.




My doctor says santa is real.

----------


## BlueAndromeda73

Good, it's nice to have someone back up what they do.

----------


## jimihendryx

Good for him.

----------


## Adidas.Germany

Arnold without steroids = Never mister olympia

----------


## Anabolios

> Arnold without steroids = Never mister olympia


doesnt that go for anyone.... except for ronnie he uses no-xplode!!!! sorry guys..im gonna go stock up this stuff is flying off the shelves!! gjndfkgjndfgjkndkgfjndfskgjngfdjkngfdjknfgh

----------


## helium3

> Arnold without steroids = Never mister olympia


that would apply to all of them then.

----------


## MrMeathead

Arnold made bodybuilding what it is today IMO soo I have respect for the guy.

----------


## Mighty Joe

> Arnold without steroids = Never mister olympia


 And never a movie Star and never Governor.....Nuff Said!

----------


## Testostack

> My doctor says santa is real.


lmao  :Haha: ........mine that i'm gona fly one day..... :1laugh:

----------


## Testostack

> Arnold without steroids = Never mister olympia


Interesting post! 
No J/K.......Most pointless/useless post ever........

Of course roids help us out, but what you have the guts to accomplish/lift is what makes you...........Coleman's benchpressing 200lbs db is cuz he wants to do it at whatever cost......you wouldn't......... :Nopity:

----------


## BOOST

> Good, it's nice to have someone back up what they do.



I agree 100% Good For him, he has balls :AaGreen22:

----------


## Testostack

:LOL:

----------


## mwolffey

good for arnie....a true bodybuilder at heart

----------


## Superhuman

yeah, but now he says that we need to crack down on steroid use ???? hellooooo, that seems very hypocritical to me. On one hand he says he has no regrets over AAS use, on the other he says we need to get rid of them.

----------


## Testostack

Cuz a lotta ppl think that the only use of AAS is the reason why you can get muscles.......damn wrong.....leading to misuse/personal failure.......

They dunno a goddam thing about that and use it as candies........what Arnie's trying to prevent.......

----------


## Superhuman

i understand, too many people who are too lazy to work out hard and eat right think they can shoot up and look good like it's that easy. so many skinny punks walkin around on steroids with acne up the ass and bad attitudes. some of these kids think they are superman because they're on the juice. it should be regulated, not outlawed. Maybe a required class on the use and effects of steroids and you have to be over 25 and then it's legal? that would be a great idea IMO

----------


## MrMeathead

> i understand, too many people who are too lazy to work out hard and eat right think they can shoot up and look good like it's that easy. so many skinny punks walkin around on steroids with acne up the ass and bad attitudes. some of these kids think they are superman because they're on the juice. it should be regulated, not outlawed. Maybe a required class on the use and effects of steroids and you have to be over 25 and then it's legal? that would be a great idea IMO


That would be great but it would never happen and at the same time that is not going to prevent younger people from obtaining gear. It would only make it easier for them which would give AAS more of a bad rep than it already has.

----------


## Anabolios

> i understand, too many people who are too lazy to work out hard and eat right think they can shoot up and look good like it's that easy. so many skinny punks walkin around on steroids with acne up the ass and bad attitudes. some of these kids think they are superman because they're on the juice. it should be regulated, not outlawed. Maybe a required class on the use and effects of steroids and you have to be over 25 and then it's legal? that would be a great idea IMO


lol thats a terrible idea...sure it sounds good on paper and would be very beneficial..but the government would be charging 200 bucks for a bottle of test because it would be regulated....and that still wouldnt stop abuse but it would open that window for even more people that assume its safe just because its legal after a few pre-reqs i say we just leave it illegal for the publics sake but have the officer cut you some slack when he finds your "b-12" in the car  :LOL:

----------


## Testostack

> i understand, too many people who are too lazy to work out hard and eat right think they can shoot up and look good like it's that easy. so many skinny punks walkin around on steroids with acne up the ass and bad attitudes. some of these kids think they are superman because they're on the juice. it should be regulated, not outlawed. Maybe a required class on the use and effects of steroids and you have to be over 25 and then it's legal? that would be a great idea IMO






> That would be great but it would never happen and at the same time that is not going to prevent younger people from obtaining gear. It would only make it easier for them which would give AAS more of a bad rep than it already has.


You're both right, unfortunately..i wish it could be regulated and enforced so that lil punkass don't use it as candies and that ppl like us could....

peace!  :Wink:

----------


## Testostack

> lol thats a terrible idea...sure it sounds good on paper and would be very beneficial..but the government would be charging 200 bucks for a bottle of test because it would be regulated....and that still wouldnt stop abuse but it would open that window for even more people that assume its safe just because its legal after a few pre-reqs i say we just leave it illegal for the publics sake but have the officer cut you some slack when he finds your "b-12" in the car


 :LOL:

----------


## rockhardman

Yeah Only Serious Bodybuilders With 10000 Posts & 10 Competitions Won Damn Them Lil Punks

----------


## Testostack

.........mmmhhhhhhhh........

----------


## Oki-Des

> my urologist was actually involved in treating arnold, she said at one point he was sterile and had a chance of never being able to have children.


No offense to your urologist, but she is very unprofessional to discuss any patients history with another patient. If you ever become famous in any way, you now know she will be blabbing everything she knows about you as well. 
What is her name?

If you do not want to give us that info, I understand. But, that is how Arnold would feel too I bet. We are more secretive when it comes to ourselves and should respect others privacy as well. 

I know she has probably gained your trust and you probably like her a lot. But, it sure sucks for everyone else who simply trusts her as their urologist.

----------


## AnabolicBoy1981

> No offense to your urologist, but she is very unprofessional to discuss any patients history with another patient. If you ever become famous in any way, you now know she will be blabbing everything she knows about you as well. 
> What is her name?
> 
> If you do not want to give us that info, I understand. But, that is how Arnold would feel too I bet. We are more secretive when it comes to ourselves and should respect others privacy as well. 
> 
> I know she has probably gained your trust and you probably like her a lot. But, it sure sucks for everyone else who simply trusts her as their urologist.



yeah, in fact, she could be sued by arnie for telling you that. There are things called HIPPA regualtions.

Anyway, of course arnold didnt regret steroids .....neihther would n e 1 if they helped you attain prestigious bodybuilding championships, landing huge roles in huge movies, and becoming governer(and maybe even president). Not that steroids are ONLY to thank for that, but arnold was larger than life, that's why he was special. Bottom line: Being big and ripped makes you special. Everyone loves you, they wanna be around you, they wanna look at you, you are a specimen of superior homosapien. Add charisma, and you have a very powerful person. Having muscles opens up doors you would never have otherwise. its not shaollow, it's the truth. Building ones body is such a worthwhile endeavor. With it comes confidence, more sexual opportunity, better health, and respect from others. Bodybuilding is a woderful thing. And if someone wants to use compounds to in responsable manner to achive goals for themselves, there is no shame in it.

i love weights, and i love steroids. Who wouldn't?

----------


## LoneLifter

> i understand, too many people who are too lazy to work out hard and eat right think they can shoot up and look good like it's that easy. so many skinny punks walkin around on steroids with acne up the ass and bad attitudes. some of these kids think they are superman because they're on the juice. it should be regulated, not outlawed. Maybe a required class on the use and effects of steroids and you have to be over 25 and then it's legal? that would be a great idea IMO



It would be nice if you could get regular supervised treatment from an MD who specialized in AAS. It could be at the docs discretion whether or not you are ready and he/she could put together proper cycles for your goals and the required PCT. I think people would have a lot fewer problems.

Anway...just my two cents.

-LL

----------


## daytrader

> yeah, in fact, she could be sued by arnie for telling you that. There are things called HIPPA regualtions.
> 
> Anyway, of course arnold didnt regret steroids .....neihther would n e 1 if they helped you attain prestigious bodybuilding championships, landing huge roles in huge movies, and becoming governer(and maybe even president). Not that steroids are ONLY to thank for that, but arnold was larger than life, that's why he was special. Bottom line: Being big and ripped makes you special. Everyone loves you, they wanna be around you, they wanna look at you, you are a specimen of superior homosapien. Add charisma, and you have a very powerful person. Having muscles opens up doors you would never have otherwise. its not shaollow, it's the truth. Building ones body is such a worthwhile endeavor. With it comes confidence, more sexual opportunity, better health, and respect from others. Bodybuilding is a woderful thing. And if someone wants to use compounds to in responsable manner to achive goals for themselves, there is no shame in it.
> 
> i love weights, and i love steroids. Who wouldn't?


Now THAT was a hell of a post.... very well said bro. :7up:

----------


## novastepp

> Arnold rocks. A true no bullshit type of guy!!!


exactly, he is a stand up guy...

----------


## Testostack

> *It would be nice if you could get regular supervised treatment from an MD who specialized in AAS.* It could be at the docs discretion whether or not you are ready and he/she could put together proper cycles for your goals and the required PCT. I think people would have a lot fewer problems.
> 
> Anway...just my two cents.
> 
> -LL


You bet!  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## fossilfuel7

My DOC has offered to monitor me while on GH for knocking out chronic tendon issues(tendonosis) and he thinks it has real potential.

----------


## Testostack

:Shrug:

----------


## PlasticFuture112

Im priveledged to have arnold as my father. hes such a great role model to myself. he trully is my family superman!!

----------

